# An oldie - Jerry Goldsmith - Start Trek V



## wayne_rowley (Mar 31, 2022)

I'm a Trekkie, and a big fan of Jerry Goldsmith. One soundtrack album that you can't seem to find on CD or download nowadays is his (I think) excellent and underrated soundtrack to Start Trek V - The Final Frontier (it's the best element of an otherwise mediocre Star Trek film).

I managed to find a copy on vinyl and just finished playing side A. Of course he uses his classic theme from The Motion Picture, and a lot of people focus on some of his other ST films such as First Contact or Insurrection - but this is great! Tracks such as 'The Mountain', 'The Barrier' and 'A Busy Man' really stand out. 

One thing I never appreciated from the film itself - but comes across very well on the album - is how delicate some of this soundtrack is and sounds. The soft synths are underscored by delicate strings, woods and brass to great effect.

Looking forward to side B!

Wayne


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 31, 2022)

Intrada issued an expanded CD a few years back. Good score! 





__





STAR TREK V: THE FINAL FRONTIER (2CD)






store.intrada.com


----------



## Maarten (Mar 31, 2022)

wayne_rowley said:


> I'm a Trekkie, and a big fan of Jerry Goldsmith. One soundtrack album that you can't seem to find on CD or download nowadays is his (I think) excellent and underrated soundtrack to Start Trek V - The Final Frontier (it's the best element of an otherwise mediocre Star Trek film).
> 
> <snip>


The corniest scene is at the ending but the use of a Vulcan lute as accompaniment for 'Row, row, row your boat' was fascinating.
🖖


----------

